# Parting out W8 "perfect motor"



## cristian_04 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im having ongoing electrical issues with my 2003 W8.







The security system keeps activating and I am tired of paying the dealer to try different things. So, I am thinking of parting it out to get some money out of it. It is a complete car with 51k miles on it. I am curious what offers people would be willing to give for the motor and/or the tiptronic transmission. If I can sell them for enough to make it worth it, then I would offer up any other parts on the car for sale. Other than the electrical issue, everything else is perfect. New rear brakes, and new headlamps, Tires are 80k Toyo's with about 15k on them.


----------

